# cutting a hole in a cast iron sink.



## bluespark (Jan 24, 2013)

I want to add a soap dispenser to the kitchen sink, but there is no factory hole available. I'll need probably a 3/4"-1" hole. I'll check it out when I buy the dispenser. Would a carbide hole saw and cutting fluid do the job without cracking the sink?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep, start on a 45 degree angle until you get a groove then slowly stand it up.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Or a step bit


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

It will fvck a step bit in a hurry.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Didn't it say cast iron did he delete that or was I just seeing things?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I saw A Hole in the thread title and had to check it out.

But seriously, I wouldn't risk it. I would use the Relton PC-20 1-1/4" Porcelain Cutting Hole Saw Kit. It's not cheap, but nothing that is worth anything is.

http://www.etoolsrus.com/browse.cfm/4,5496.html

And I found out about it on the Rigid forum a few years back. The member "plumber rick" had a thread on it. I can't link it due to CT rules, but a Google search will get ya there.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Didn't it say cast iron did he delete that or was I just seeing things?


It's in the thread title.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok, I think with the porcelain on top your going to have a hard time not cracking it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Beings how we don't know what material he's trying to drill, I can't answer the question.


cast iron


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I saw A Hole in the thread title and had to check it out.
> 
> But seriously, I wouldn't risk it. I would use the Relton PC-20 1-1/4" Porcelain Cutting Hole Saw Kit. It's not cheap, but nothing that is worth anything is.
> 
> ...


Oh that's fancy!

It always said cast.


----------



## bluespark (Jan 24, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I saw A Hole in the thread title and had to check it out.
> 
> But seriously, I wouldn't risk it. I would use the Relton PC-20 1-1/4" Porcelain Cutting Hole Saw Kit. It's not cheap, but nothing that is worth anything is.
> 
> ...


 That thing is pretty slick, but a little more than I want to throw at a one time tool. I'm still going to consider the carbide hole saw though. I would probably need a diamond pilot bit to get through the porcelain.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

bluespark said:


> That thing is pretty slick, but a little more than I want to throw at a one time tool. I'm still going to consider the carbide hole saw though. I would probably need a diamond pilot bit to get through the porcelain.


Cheaper than replacing the sink.


----------



## bluespark (Jan 24, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Cheaper than replacing the sink.


too true


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Plus you will have it for future use.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

bluespark said:


> That thing is pretty slick, but a little more than I want to throw at a one time tool. I'm still going to consider the carbide hole saw though. I would probably need a diamond pilot bit to get through the porcelain.


I wouldn't bother with the pilot, but if you have a diamond hole saw that would be great for getting through the enamel.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Just take a chisel to it and get it overwith. :shutup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have cut hundreds of holes into cast iron soil pipes for saddle with just bi metal joke saws and a little cutting oil. It should be just as easy on a cast iron sink.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I have cut hundreds of holes into cast iron soil pipes for saddle with just bi metal joke saws and a little cutting oil. It should be just as easy on a cast iron sink.


Did you mean jigsaw? What would keep it from chipping the enamel?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I have cut hundreds of holes into cast iron soil pipes for saddle with just bi metal joke saws and a little cutting oil. It should be just as easy on a cast iron sink.


Cast iron stink stacks are not coated in enamel and cosmetics never comes into play.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Cast iron stink stacks are not coated in enamel and cosmetics never comes into play.


If your worried about dulling your cutter going though the enamel Drill from the back till you hit enamel then punch the enamel through from top. I'm sure there's gonna be a flange at least 3/8" around the insert so if it chips a little no big deal.


----------

